# Help needed with Judas Maccabaeus



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Help needed Please.
Does anyone have the track information (timing and description) for Judas Maccabaeus by Philharmonia Baroque Orch, Nicholas McGegan. U.C Berkeley Chamber Chorus on Harmonia Mundi?
I have the two CD set with no info booklet but such great music. Frustrated

*Sorry I found info on Amazon*


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

All you have to do is look it up on the internet. The Amazon.com site gives a full track listing *here*.


----------

